# tradetang.com



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

I keep seeing banner ads on various guitar websites for tradetang.com lately. It's a Chinese site (again) full of cheap Gibsons. Obviously it's too good to be true. I'd love to know though what you get when you order a guitar from this site or one like it. What's the quality like-do you get anything at all? Anybody have any experiences?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can you say "Counterfeit"? The Chinese still don't recognize trademark infringements and such. Also, you get what you pay for.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Also, you get what you pay for.


unless you buy an actual gibson. in that case, you pay for what you get. there's a difference


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

i got a fendre telecaster from them before for about 200 or so bucks. it played like any other 200 made in china guitar... no more, no less. the build quality coming out of asia is A LOT better than one expects. i wouldn't bother buying their guitars though. at their price point, you're better off buying an agile or some other similar guitar at their price point shipped from north america. what they offer that other manufacturers do not are the "correct" shaped headstocks and bodies. and the name on the headstock


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're looking to change the deco in your basement or something like that, it's perfect, you can have a Black Beauty, a Double Neck SG and such hanging around.. A friend actually got the black beauty. and it was the first one i've seen that played ok and sound better then the epiphones i've tried in my days. but that's ONE outa a shit load i've seen up close.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> the build quality coming out of asia is A LOT better than one expects. i wouldn't bother buying their guitars though. at their price point, you're better off buying an agile or some other similar guitar at their price point shipped from north america. what they offer that other manufacturers do not are the "correct" shaped headstocks and bodies. and the name on the headstock


...and the fact that you are supporting the counterfiet economy if you use TradeTang. If you don't mind supporting a Chinese business straight-up then yes, buy a brand name (like Agile as Overt1 mentioned) instead of a counterfeit.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...and the fact that you are supporting the counterfiet economy if you use TradeTang. If you don't mind supporting a Chinese business straight-up then yes, buy a brand name (like Agile as Overt1 mentioned) instead of a counterfeit.


agiles won't say gibson on the headstock, and it has a stubby horn. that is the ONLY reason why i'd buy a counterfeit. and yes, i am supporting the counterfeit economy, and i will continue to do so if they give me more value for my money.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> agiles won't say gibson on the headstock, and it has a stubby horn. that is the ONLY reason why i'd buy a counterfeit. and yes, i am supporting the counterfeit economy, and i will continue to do so if they give me more value for my money.


Well, if that's where your ethical code stands then so be it and the leap of faith that you will take (that you are getting more value for your money).

I wonder if you'd feel that way if you spent years building a business (or investing in a business) and someone came along and was making product that *looked* just like your product and drastically undercut you.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, if that's where your ethical code stands then so be it and the leap of faith that you will take (that you are getting more value for your money).
> 
> I wonder if you'd feel that way if you spent years building a business (or investing in a business) and someone came along and was making product that *looked* just like your product and drastically undercut you.


You download music right? 
yea i figured that. 
I'm not supporting one side of this argument, but when i see this sort of stuff, i have to make a post.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> agiles won't say gibson on the headstock, and it has a stubby horn. that is the ONLY reason why i'd buy a counterfeit. and yes, i am supporting the counterfeit economy, and i will continue to do so if they give me more value for my money.


Sorry..but no way will you get more Value for your money. 90% of these guitars are POS in wich you will to invest quite a large amount of Cash to get it to play and sound like a decent guitars.


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

I just went over to the site and realized that some guitar are 150ish, thats already a good deal because you're getting a hardshell case and a patchcord that are made in China anyways, but you also get a fine lookin' guitar...


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Sorry..but no way will you get more Value for your money. 90% of these guitars are POS in wich you will to invest quite a large amount of Cash to get it to play and sound like a decent guitars.


how many have you actually owned in order to make a statement saying that "90% of these guitars are POS"? after i got my tele off tradetang, i had to change the strings, wipe some white stuff off the fretboard, change the nut, do a quick setup, and it plays and sounds as well as... well... any other import tele i've tried. was it worth more than the 200 bucks i paid for it? DEFINITELY. so your statement of how there's no way i get more value for my money is just a false, uninformed statement.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, if that's where your ethical code stands then so be it and the leap of faith that you will take (that you are getting more value for your money).
> 
> I wonder if you'd feel that way if you spent years building a business (or investing in a business) and someone came along and was making product that *looked* just like your product and drastically undercut you.


the guitar i got was SX/low end agile quality, and they are of similar value. unless you don't think those guitars are of great value, then we can agree to disagree. how many knockoffs do you own? just curious.

it's a double standard: i would not hesitate to buy knockoffs if they are of the same or similar quality, and they offer more bang for my buck at the same time. but if i owned a company(gibson, prs, etc) and people did knockoffs of my guitar, i would be pissed as f***. but the fact is, i don't own a business or company that manufactures overpriced goods that are prone to being counterfeited. hence, i can care less about what those businesses think if they continue to price their products way over the amount i can afford.

and by the way, how many songs, movies, software have you downloaded? just curious.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> how many have you actually owned in order to make a statement saying that "90% of these guitars are POS"? after i got my tele off tradetang, i had to change the strings, wipe some white stuff off the fretboard, change the nut, do a quick setup, and it plays and sounds as well as... well... any other import tele i've tried. was it worth more than the 200 bucks i paid for it? DEFINITELY. so your statement of how there's no way i get more value for my money is just a false, uninformed statement.


i've fixed and set-up over 20 of those FAKES GIbson, so unlike you..i got experience with those. and outa 20, only 2 or 3 could be considered deamed playable. so my statement IS informed and true, unlike your BS right now


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> i've fixed and set-up over 20 of those FAKES GIbson, so unlike you..i got experience with those. and outa 20, only 2 or 3 could be considered deamed playable. so my statement IS informed and true, unlike your BS right now


and i could say i've setup 100 fake gibsons, but it would not be true without a single picture. pictures of your fake gibsons, please? im sure you must've took pictures of at least a couple of them to show off how crappy they are. how did you manage to setup 20 of them anyway? i'll show you a picture of my fake tele, to show you that i'm not bsing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Overt1 - if al3d has said he has worked on around 20 counterfeit Gibson, then he has. There are others on this forum that would likely back that up too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> and i could say i've setup 100 fake gibsons, but it would not be true without a single picture. pictures of your fake gibsons, please? im sure you must've took pictures of at least a couple of them to show off how crappy they are. how did you manage to setup 20 of them anyway? i'll show you a picture of my fake tele, to show you that i'm not bsing.


Seriously...you wanna get into a pissing contest..LOL. sure, buy those POS if you wanna trow away your money. it's yours afterall. an no..i don't take picts of the guitars i fix..why on earth would i do that!..

PS..that pict, must ne the hugliest tele i've ever seen man. Look how the pickguard is just nasty and not even cut properly..and body shape is OH SO WRONG.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

TDeneka said:


> You download music right?


No.



TDeneka said:


> yea i figured that.


 See first answer.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> but if i owned a company(gibson, prs, etc) and people did knockoffs of my guitar, i would be pissed as f***. but the fact is, i don't own a business or company that manufactures overpriced goods that are prone to being counterfeited. hence, i can care less about what those businesses think if they continue to price their products way over the amount i can afford.
> 
> and by the way, how many songs, movies, software have you downloaded? just curious.


Well, there you go...that's where your ethics are. YOU think a product is overpriced because YOU feel that you can't afford it but YOU want the copyrighted headstock and the brand. If the products were overpriced then they would not sell for the prices that the company sets.

I do own a couple of 'knock offs' if one would could call them that...some strat shaped bodied Kramers, an LTD EC, a G&L ASAT, and even a counterfeit that I didn't know was a counterfeit when I bought it. 

I don't download music and movies and neither do I download software unless it is offered by the copyright owner for free. 

If someone steals anything from you EVER...just suck it up.

As you said...we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

im not the one who is getting into a pissing contest here, but you are. im sure your classless act on this forum will net you more business as a vendor. i would rather buy this "POS" than one of your guitars, which you are too afraid to post the price in public for some reason. now that last sentence would be a start of a pissing contest, but not my previous ones 

funny you say how it looks ugly, cause when i posted that on another forum without saying it was made in china, everyone but 1 guy thought it looked great. funny how perceptions change, eh? and if you think this guitar is "nasty" because of how the pickguard and body shape looks like, it must be pretty damn good. the pickguard can easily be changed, and the body shape is way closer to the real telecaster than other "lp style" copies to the gibson les paul. besides, even the 1 guy who didn't perceive it as a real tele never pointed out the body shape, nor did anyone else after the fact. and personally, i would take at least 1 picture of a fake gibson just to show people the kind of shit that comes in. they would fascinate me as much as if hendrix's guitar was handed to me to be set up. and im seriously wondering... having the opportunity to setup 20 chibsons is quite a feat. are the people in your area extremely GULLIBLE? or are they just CHEAP like myself, and don't want to pay through the nose for the real thing? do they even know they bought a chibson when they brought it to you for a setup? do you specifically ask people to bring in their fake gibsons to take a look? really... what's the deal? 

just so you know, many people who buy 200 guitars know they are going to need a few adjustments, and some change in parts to make it perfectly playable. mine was far from perfect out of the box, and as i said, i had to do a setup. but unlike what you said, it was far from a POS out of the box. if major adjustments still couldn't make this playable, then i would pass it off as a POS. i guess you haven't bought a 200 dollar guitar to find out how much or how little work has to be done to make it an awesome player. 

but anyway, im going to continue to throw my money away on these cheap imports(not buying a counterfeit anymore, though).


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, there you go...that's where your ethics are. YOU think a product is overpriced because YOU feel that you can't afford it but YOU want the copyrighted headstock and the brand. If the products were overpriced then they would not sell for the prices that the company sets.
> 
> I do own a couple of 'knock offs' if one would could call them that...some strat shaped bodied Kramers, an LTD EC, a G&L ASAT, and even a counterfeit that I didn't know was a counterfeit when I bought it.
> 
> ...


i don't feel as though the fact that people still buy a product means it's NOT overpriced. have you ever ate at a fancy restaurant that charges 80 bucks for a VERY tiny piece of steak? i have. but the fact that people around me ordered the same thing does not mean it's not overpriced. well... unless you think 80 bucks for a tiny piece of steak is a fair deal cause people still order it, then we'll agree to disagree 

so im gonna assume you have a house full of vinyl, cds, cassette tapes, dvds, etc? 

have you ever listened to a song via youtube that was not authorized by their record company? ever recorded a song from the radio with a cassette tape and a stereo? if you haven't done any of these things, im gonna guess you're a REALLY REALLY rich guy with strong moral ethics who would not hesitate to pay 50 dollars for a brand name tshirt, or 4000 dollars for a gibson.

and what's wrong with buying a knock off vs. a counterfeit? a counterfeit is just a knock off except with the "correct" headstock and a different name silkscreened onto it. it's quite obvious how both are copies of a single item, except one has the "correct" logo on it. if i sanded the original logo off a knock off, and reshaped the headstock to look like the "correct" one, would i be any worse or better than just straight up buying one that's already like that?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Just one final observation...you post a thread asking for people's experiences like you have no experience - in fact like you are completely oblivious to the experience. Then, when people tell you what they think, you get all bent out of shape because you already have a guitar from 'one of these banner ads like what kind of quality can you get man?' places and you are happy with it.

Next time why don't you enjoy your guitar and keep it to yourself if you don't want to know what other people think - if you're dating a pig then don't ask people if they think she looks like a super model.

Where are the scales that the old forum used to have?

F'n ban this idiot.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> im not the one who is getting into a pissing contest here, but you are. im sure your classless act on this forum will net you more business as a vendor. i would rather buy this "POS" than one of your guitars, which you are too afraid to post the price in public for some reason. now that last sentence would be a start of a pissing contest, but not my previous ones



OK guys..i guess we're dealing with a 13 year old here. So no realy point in arguing with him anymore. WE should have a 18 years old mininum requirement for members i guess.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> Just one final observation...you post a thread asking for people's experiences like you have no experience - in fact like you are completely oblivious to the experience. Then, when people tell you what they think, you get all bent out of shape because you already have a guitar from 'one of these banner ads like what kind of quality can you get man?' places and you are happy with it.
> 
> Next time why don't you enjoy your guitar and keep it to yourself if you don't want to know what other people think - if you're dating a pig then don't ask people if they think she looks like a super model.
> 
> ...


cause it's a forum where people voice their opinions? what do you want this to be... where one guy says something and everyone nods and agrees? im sure many of us are individualists and we all have opinions, and this is the perfect place to voice them. if i don't agree with something, then i say it. im sure you do the same thing in real life too. or not. and i don't see where you thought i got all bent when someone disagreed. i guess it's the way i word things.

and ban me for what? not conforming?


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> OK guys..i guess we're dealing with a 13 year old here. So no realy point in arguing with him anymore. WE should have a 18 years old mininum requirement for members i guess.


ah, the ol' "i don't want to have a discussion, so you're just a 13 year old! gtfo!" 

but i truly would like to know why you don't post your prices.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> ah, the ol' "i don't want to have a discussion, so you're just a 13 year old! gtfo!"
> 
> but i truly would like to know why you don't post your prices.


seriously mean..grow up..you're not Giving your opinion..you're pissing everyone who does'nt think the way you do..Then you get all personnal and shit. What does my Guitar price has to do with anything!....I make custom stuff, so no 2 are alike basiacly.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I don't download music and movies and neither do I download software unless it is offered by the copyright owner for free.


hahahaha, right.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> hahahaha, right.


Dude..not cool, you're basicaly just here now to add fuel to a fire.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a fun one. Was tradetang the stuff they brought to the moon back in the 60's?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This is a fun one. Was tradetang the stuff they brought to the moon back in the 60's?


Come on..you know the moon thing is fake............Just like overt1's chiness POS..LOL


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> cause it's a forum where people voice their opinions? what do you want this to be... where one guy says something and everyone nods and agrees? im sure many of us are individualists and we all have opinions, and this is the perfect place to voice them. if i don't agree with something, then i say it. im sure you do the same thing in real life too. or not. and i don't see where you thought i got all bent when someone disagreed. i guess it's the way i word things.
> 
> and ban me for what? not conforming?


No, because you misrepresented yourself as someone who had no experience with it and you were asking for opinions. Now you are all bent out of shape because you don't agree with them.

Ban you for being a troll. That's all. No forum needs more trolls.



TDeneka said:


> hahahaha, right.


So, you are calling me a liar. I guess that's an easy thing to do when you don't have to stand in front of me and do it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> No, because you misrepresented yourself as someone who had no experience with it and you were asking for opinions. Now you are all bentr out of shape because you don't agree with them.
> 
> Ban you for being a troll. hat's all. No forum needs more trolls.
> 
> ...


AH come on...Trolls can be nice to have around..LOL...they are kinda like the village idiot..


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

al3d said:


> Come on..you know the moon thing is fake............*Just like overt1's chiness POS..LOL*





al3d said:


> Dude..not cool,* you're basicaly just here now to add fuel to a fire.*


errr... ahem.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> So, you are calling me a liar. I guess that's an easy thing to do when you don't have to stand in front of me and do it.


LOL please, as if I wouldn't say it to your face. Especially when i'm 6'5 and 210 Lbs. Hah.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> LOL please, as if I wouldn't say it to your face. Especially when i'm 6'5 and 210 Lbs. Hah.


i'm 6.4 250.....ha AH....and i'm pretty sure my dad could beat yours


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> seriously mean..grow up..you're not Giving your opinion..you're pissing everyone who does'nt think the way you do..Then you get all personnal and shit. What does my Guitar price has to do with anything!....I make custom stuff, so no 2 are alike basiacly.


you're the one that should grow up (really, look back at your posts) and im not getting personal and shit. i was simply disagreeing with you, and you just did not like it because i disagreed. see, i can use the same logic as you, except i am not getting pissed off. and i only used your guitar price as an example of a starting "pissing war" or whatever you called it, but i did not intend to do it. you are still avoiding my question, but oh well. i don't expect you to answer it, but i might have the answer in mind.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> No, because you misrepresented yourself as someone who had no experience with it and you were asking for opinions. Now you are all bent out of shape because you don't agree with them.
> 
> Ban you for being a troll. That's all. No forum needs more trolls.
> 
> ...


??? i was not the person who created this thread to ask for opinions. "edward" was. i was just simply responding to his post and other people's posts. i think you're the one getting bent out of shape here cause you and al3d clearly have no idea who is asking for what. i clearly have experience with it as my picture shows. if you don't think that's mine, i can even write your name on a piece of paper next to the headstock to prove it. you should probably brush up on your definition of troll before throwing it around.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Come on..you know the moon thing is fake............Just like overt1's chiness POS..LOL


or fake like your relics LOL. see, it's really not that funny. you're pointing out how i should "grow up" when you're the one being immature here.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

TDeneka said:


> LOL please, as if I wouldn't say it to your face. Especially when i'm 6'5 and 210 Lbs. Hah.


AND you are psychic and can tell if people download music/software/movies. Genuine superhero.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Get a few more shots in boy's I am going to close it down soon


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> ??? i was not the person who created this thread to ask for opinions. "edward" was. i was just simply responding to his post and other people's posts.





Overt1 said:


> you should probably brush up on your definition of troll before throwing it around.


Ok. I was clearly wrong on those things.

Now go beat up TDeneka for me.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> Ok. I was clearly wrong on those things.
> 
> Now go beat up TDeneka for me.


im not 6'5 and 250 pounds. but i am 6'3 and 180  again, you clearly misrepresented me LOL. but it's ok. we've already agreed to disagree, right? i stick with my fakes/counterfeits/etc and you stick with your MIAs. my fakes may not be up to snuff with yours, but i can always mod em to my heart's content, right?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Like Smorgondey said a few times..BAN tha Freaking idiot. Seriously. who needs that guy !. you come in a thread...with mal intend, folks give their opinion, you regect then, start getting all personnal..yes..you did, stop denying it, you then start bashing my work, and AGAIN start attacking people who are actually trying to make lite of this stupid thread. so yeah..Scott, do close that thread, and Kick this "member" outa here realy. Getting attacked for trying to help a member is not the way things work here. 

and oh...overt1..you could'nt afford my stuff, welfare does'nt pay enough i'm afraid.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> you create a thread...with mal intend.


LOL. smorgondey had an epiphany, but you haven't. go back to the very first post and check who created this thread. if i created this thread, then ban me forever. but if i didn't, then you must leave this forum for good. agreed?

and i paid through the nose for my ebmm jp6 and axe fx, so i can clearly afford your stuff. if your stuff costs more than my ebmm, im going to kill myself laughing. and if you want pictures that clearly show me having this stuff, i can show you to prove it. judge me more.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> AND you are psychic and can tell if people download music/software/movies. Genuine superhero.


 Lol you don't have to be a superhero to know when a person is bullshitting about dling music. In this century too lol. 


al3d said:


> i'm 6.4 250.....ha AH....and i'm pretty sure my dad could beat yours


Yeah, but i'm also at 5% body fat. 
So umm. yeah.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> LOL. smorgondey had an epiphany, but you haven't. go back to the very first post and check who created this thread. if i created this thread, then ban me forever. but if i didn't, then you must leave this forum for good. agreed?
> 
> and i paid through the nose for my ebmm jp6 and axe fx, so i can clearly afford your stuff. if your stuff costs more than my ebmm, im going to kill myself laughing. and if you want pictures that clearly show me having this stuff, i can show you to prove it. judge me more.


Dude..we JUST want you to GO AWAY..and forget the site's URL...PLease...can you do this for us!...please. and THanks for insulting all my customers..who by the way are members here.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> Lol you don't have to be a superhero to know when a person is bullshitting about dling music. In this century too lol.
> 
> Yeah, but i'm also at 5% body fat.
> So umm. yeah.


WHAT..you have FAT?...jesus man, you're letting yourself go.. i'm just kjdding around man, nothing said met to be "serious"...well, appart from that dude seriously having issues...like...huh


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Dude..we JUST want you to GO AWAY..and forget the site's URL...PLease...can you do this for us!...please. and THanks for insulting all my customers..who by the way are members here.


you want me to go away cause you thought i created this thread to troll. it's already been proven that i did NOT create this thread, yet you want me to go away cause you feel your ego is too hurt from being wrong, am i right? 

and i did not insult any of your customers. i never even said any of your guitars are terrible, or anything negative. if anything, i think they look awesome, besides the relicing lol. (btw your clapton blackie has a white pickguard, like my fake tele). i just simply asked you a question about them, but you don't want to answer for some reason.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> WHAT..you have FAT?...jesus man, you're letting yourself go.. i'm just kjdding around man, nothing said met to be "serious"...well, appart from that dude seriously having issues...like...huh


and you're the one telling me to grow up *rollseyes*. again, go back to the first page and tell me who created this thread, and tell me who was the one asking for help. but then again, that wouldn't change your opinion of me cause you thought i insulted your guitars and your customers. you're the one having issues from your inability to read. just swallow your pride and admit you're wrong. you're having a total ego trip


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Stop fighting.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Not insulting?....what was this "if your stuff costs more than my ebmm, im going to kill myself laughing" So you insult me..and my customers, you clearly have NO KNOWLEDGE of what custom instruments are so i'll just tag it has ignorance. I did'nt say you created a thread..i said you cause mayhem basicaly. Again..you make stupid comments like My Clapton has a White pickguard like Tele!..are you BiPolar or something like that! cause you ain't making any sens.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> and you're the one telling me to grow up *rollseyes*. again, go back to the first page and tell me who created this thread, and tell me who was the one asking for help. but then again, that wouldn't change your opinion of me cause you thought i insulted your guitars and your customers. you're the one having issues from your inability to read. just swallow your pride and admit you're wrong. you're having a total ego trip


Again..never said YOU started the thread. So YOU should learn to read kido..and as for me Ego..MOUAHAHA..man..you ARE funny.. so seriously man..go...go away please?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> smorgondey had an epiphany,


I didn't have an epiphany...you rammed my face into the epiphany and now you won't take care of big nose, 5% body fat, psychic dude for me.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> are you BiPolar or something like that! cause you ain't making any sens.


oof, bipolar? you have no idea what bipolar disorder is, i can tell. LOL i think you have it, and you're at the mania phase.

i've said it before, and i'll say it again: besides the relicing, i think your guitars look nice. i have no idea what the price is, but why don't you post the prices? tis all.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> I didn't have an epiphany...you rammed my face into the epiphany and now you won't take care of big nose, 5% body fat, psychic dude for me.


5% body fat sounds scary, regardless of weight. should i whack him with my MIC Fendre telecaster so i can "relic" it?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> i have no idea what the price is, but why don't you post the prices? tis all.


To basicaly avoid idiots who don't know shit about custom works. ring a bell!


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> To basicaly avoid idiots who don't know shit about custom works. ring a bell!


i already know the prices for customs. they can range from 1.5 to 10 thousand dollars or even more. if people don't realize that, they can start. if they don't know "shit" about custom works, then why not educate? are you trying to shun the ignorant or something? people on this forum have a wide range of guitar experience and knowledge, so the best thing you can do is educate the ones not in the know.

but again, it's your stuff, you can do whatever you want. but hey, at least i got my answer


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> i already know the prices for customs. they can range from 1.5 to 10 thousand dollars or even more. if people don't realize that, they can start. if they don't know "shit" about custom works, then why not educate? are you trying to shun the ignorant or something? people on this forum have a wide range of guitar experience and knowledge, so the best thing you can do is educate the ones not in the know.
> 
> but again, it's your stuff, you can do whatever you want. but hey, at least i got my answer


No..you don't..like from the start..you're answering yourself with your own ignorance. quite funny.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> 5% body fat sounds scary, regardless of weight. should i whack him with my MIC Fendre telecaster so i can "relic" it?


It's really scary if it's just all in one blob hanging off of one shoulderblade...like a 10 pound 'fat camelback' without straps. No I'll get a cheap Jackson with a reverse headstock so I can impale him on it while wearing a tinfoil hat so he can't read my thoughts.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

al3d said:


> WHAT..you have FAT?...jesus man, you're letting yourself go.. i'm just kjdding around man, nothing said met to be "serious"...well, appart from that dude seriously having issues...like...huh


None taken! 
I'm not trying to get under your skin, you know what you're doing with guitars heh. That pic was gross though.


smorgdonkey said:


> I didn't have an epiphany...you rammed my face into the epiphany and now you won't take care of big nose, 5% body fat, psychic dude for me.


Sounds like someone is a Jealous Liar! 
LOL.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> No..you don't..like from the start..you're answering yourself with your own ignorance. quite funny.


you mean your customs cost more than 10 thousand dollars? did jimmy page piss on it or something? i know what to expect from custom prices. i just don't understand why you hide them, that is all.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> you mean your customs cost more than 10 thousand dollars? did jimmy page piss on it or something? i know what to expect from custom prices. i just don't understand why you hide them, that is all.


Because you are ignorant...does'nt mean they are HIDDEN...they are CUSTOM..so Price is based on Client's need. Jesus. Realy..where are the mods when you need one..LOL..


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> It's really scary if it's just all in one blob hanging off of one shoulderblade...like a 10 pound 'fat camelback' without straps. No I'll get a cheap Jackson with a reverse headstock so I can impale him on it while wearing a tinfoil hat so he can't read my thoughts.


i think he'll be wearing a crystal ball helmet... pretty sure that can penetrate through your tin foil hat


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Because you are ignorant...does'nt mean they are HIDDEN...they are CUSTOM..so Price is based on Client's need. Jesus. Realy..where are the mods when you need one..LOL..


heard of a price list before?

and where's the price of this? it's obviously finished, is it not? how much of a client's "need" could affect the price of this? there isn't even a base price!
http://www.guitarscanada.com/dealer-emporium/35287-sale-eric-clapton-blackie-replica.html


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> i think he'll be wearing a crystal ball helmet... pretty sure that can penetrate through your tin foil hat


I'll just have to 'up the ante' then...like a super-soaker full of Jimmy Page piss. Bring it tatanka!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..i'll leave tDeneka and Smorgdonky play with the new Forum troll while i go wetsand the shitty telecaster i'm doing for FREE for Charity. Well, maybe i should cancel the whole thing since our new Know it all sais it's crap!.....

Have fun guys.. and be gentle ok...not his fault..


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Well..i'll leave tDeneka and Smorgdonky play with the new Forum troll while i go wetsand the shitty telecaster i'm doing for FREE for Charity. Well, maybe i should cancel the whole thing since our new Know it all sais it's crap!.....
> 
> Have fun guys.. and be gentle ok...not his fault..


where did i say it was crap? lol. stop putting words in my mouth. i can even point out where i said they looked great. and you should really brush up your definition of "troll." you seem to use it against whomever you think is getting on your nerves.

and smorgdonkey... page's piss might dissolve your supersoaker before you get to fire any of the piss. fire at will!!!!111oneoneeleven


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Get a few more shots in boy's I am going to close it down soon


Well...they all did what you asked...LOL

What a confusing thread !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this is a fun thread!

i love it when guys on forums bring up how big they are during arguments.
im 6 feet tall, 175 pounds. extremely handy with a number of weapons as well as household objects.
but i never get to mention that.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> and smorgdonkey... page's piss might dissolve your supersoaker before you get to fire any of the piss. fire at will!!!!111oneoneeleven


I watched It Might Get Loud and I really thought Page would be a bit of a cranky old f'er and was so surprised to see how down to earth and cool he was - which was a great thing for me because I always admired his playing SO much...a little sloppy but it wouldn't be the same if it was Paul Gilbert accurate.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

fraser said:


> this is a fun thread!
> 
> i love it when guys on forums bring up how big they are during arguments.
> im 6 feet tall, 175 pounds. extremely handy with a number of weapons as well as household objects.
> but i never get to mention that.


you're hired!...


to kick tDeneka's ass for smorgdonkey


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> you're hired!...
> 
> 
> to kick tDeneka's ass for smorgdonkey


Friggin' right...I'm stuffing fraser into a human cannon and I'm going to rig it with a laser sighting system so I can shoot Tatanka right in that 10 pound fat bag that's hanging off of his shoulder blade.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> you're hired!...
> 
> 
> to kick tDeneka's ass for smorgdonkey


well, i like smorgdonkey and all,
but TDeneka has done nothing to me, and unless its a matter of personal survival, or the protection of what is mine, i dont fight.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Friggin' right...I'm stuffing fraser into a human cannon and I'm going to rig it with a laser sighting system so I can shoot Tatanka right in that 10 pound fat bag that's hanging off of his shoulder blade.


can you rig me up with one of those little propellers like they put on the stuka dive bombers?
to make that high pitched screaming sound?
that would be sweet.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Friggin' right...I'm stuffing fraser into a human cannon and I'm going to rig it with a laser sighting system so I can shoot Tatanka right in that 10 pound fat bag that's hanging off of his shoulder blade.


lol i feel sorry for you. It really is a shame that the IQ in the maritimes suffers like this...


fraser said:


> this is a fun thread!
> 
> i love it when guys on forums bring up how big they are during arguments.
> im 6 feet tall, 175 pounds. extremely handy with a number of weapons as well as household objects.
> but i never get to mention that.


Yeah, i don't resort to weaponry. That's why I box. Weapons are for tools. But yeah, you didn't wrong me, so I don't see it right to wrong you either.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am really into free, but I don't download illegal music or videos or software. Only if it is offered by the creator for free. I bought a Tokai Love Rock, which I later found out was unauthorized. I kept it because it had better specs than the real Korean Made Tokais. But this is a totally different story. And it came loaded with really nice upgrades like US made Rio Grande Pickups. 

Anyways, what I'm saying, is that I would never knowingly buy a counterfeit product. I have read enough threads on various forums to conclude that the quality of most of these products sucks and more often than not you get what you pay for, or less. It is more often the luck of the draw, or less often than more that you get a deal. When you buy something from Trade Tang or similar sellers, you are taking a risk. I will not do it, and it is not just because of the risk. It just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> ........It really is a shame that the IQ in the maritimes suffers like this...


Whoa...take it easy brother. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

HEY HEY... we all know the narcissists reside in ontario


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> HEY HEY... we all know the narcissists reside in ontario


Leave me out of this.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> Leave me out of this.


"Center of the Universe"


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> HEY HEY... we all know the narcissists reside in ontario


Go play your amazing 200 dollar copy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, as someone said about this thread.....fun. Anyway, you still there Edward. You buy the counterfit. Atleast you know it's not real. If and when you get it, have it set up and play it. If you have an uneasy concience about buying a counterfit.....well, you're putting food on someones table. Be it China or Mississaugua Ont. 
As for the "fun" part.......AL3d, I've seen pics of some of your guitars. Not my style but they look good. Overt1.....you can quote me on this......you're giving my hometown a bad name. Show some tact boy. If you can't, go play your guitar at Hastings and Main. Other than the cannon thing.....might miss.....it sounds like a fair fight/discussion. Shall we say dawn.....LP against Strat. (Or Tiesco) 50 paces. I'll take care of the fair young ladies who might gather. And pigs compared to super models......quit insulting the pigs.
Oh yeah, Edward.....if you're thinking about ordering a twin-neck, don't. The originals were hard to set up and play, the copies are no better. 
Mr. Moderator, IMHO I don't think the fat lady has sung on this one yet.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If we as Canadians weren't so bloody cheap and always looking out for a great deal there would be no tradetang etc vying for our buck.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, I step away from the computer for a few days and look what happens!

Interesting how some folks (note: I didn't say anyone here, I've read a lot of this stuff on other forums too) will buy counterfeit smokes, booze, guitars, clothing, but make a big deal of buying the car their neighbour built. Marketing.

I like to buy Canadian, which pretty much looks after the problem for me. By the by, I was in La Patrie Quebec yesterday and had a look at the guitar plants there. Makes me proud.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mooh said:


> , I was in La Patrie Quebec yesterday and had a look at the guitar plants there. Makes me proud.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


yeah..20 minutes from me... now if they can start to make decent guitars and hire an actuall design team for their electric..that'de be nice, specialy godin.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

al3d said:


> yeah..20 minutes from me... now if they can start to make decent guitars and hire an actuall design team for their electric..that'de be nice, specialy godin.


I really like the design on the Richmond and Kingpin series, I just can't get with their necks. Wide flat and skinny in shape and radius is a handcramp in waiting for my style.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

al3d said:


> yeah..20 minutes from me... now if they can start to make decent guitars and hire an actuall design team for their electric..that'de be nice, specialy godin.


I forgot you were in the area, I overnighted at the Comfort Inn in Sherbrooke.

I'm a huge Godin fan, love their necks but neck shape isn't a big issue for me. I have a Belmont, LG, Acousticaster, Freeway fretless 5 string bass, SD, Progression, Collection classical, and a loaner Summit from a friend. My steel string acoustics are from other Canadian builders, but I do like Seagull and S&P guitars a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

TDeneka said:


> lol i feel sorry for you. It really is a shame that the IQ in the maritimes suffers like this...


 Keep jabbering Tatanka. You didn't ask my stats or did you just use the same psychic ability that you used to figure out if I was being honest about downloading? Anyway, it matters not...for everyone else: I happen to be 5 ft 8 inches and 373 pounds. I can eat more doughnuts than Tatanka can carry and I'd take him out at the knees right after I used the human cannon to bounce fraser off of his shoulderblade fat bag. *You'd lose Tatanka...you'd lose!!*






Just give me a couple of more weeks to work on the human cannon prototype.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I like Chinese stuff...I'm just sayin'! I'll bet you that someday those Chinese copies will be highly collectible. I'm old enough to remember when the Japanese began making copies of the LP and Strat design which eventually led to the "Lawsuit Era" guitars.

In the end, if a guitar is easy to play and sounds tasty...I like it.

Besides everybody knows a fake Rolex is still just a fake. A fake Gibson is still just a fake. And a fake girlfriend is still just an escort, or a 'blow-up doll'.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah..but you tend to forget those lawsuit instrument are now collectibles cause a load of them were AS GOOD almost as the real thing. THAT is why they are now called lawsuits area models. THe chiness stuff will go down in history as the biggest con there was and show the new century with some of the dumbest musicians around..LOL



Alex Csank said:


> I like Chinese stuff...I'm just sayin'! I'll bet you that someday those Chinese copies will be highly collectible. I'm old enough to remember when the Japanese began making copies of the LP and Strat design which eventually led to the "Lawsuit Era" guitars.
> 
> In the end, if a guitar is easy to play and sounds tasty...I like it.
> 
> Besides everybody knows a fake Rolex is still just a fake. A fake Gibson is still just a fake. And a fake girlfriend is still just an escort, or a 'blow-up doll'.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> Yeah..but you tend to forget those lawsuit instrument are now collectibles cause a load of them were AS GOOD almost as the real thing. THAT is why they are now called lawsuits area models. THe chiness stuff will go down in history as the biggest con there was and show the new century with some of the dumbest musicians around..LOL


I beg to differ! Some of these Chinese copies are actually great-sounding instruments. They may not have the inherent 'quality' of the real thing, but they sure can come awfully close to it. Check out this review: The Vintage Guitar News and Views


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> I beg to differ! Some of these Chinese copies are actually great-sounding instruments. They may not have the inherent 'quality' of the real thing, but they sure can come awfully close to it. Check out this review: The Vintage Guitar News and Views


To each his own i guess, i don't need reviews to tell me what they sound like, and trust me when i say, if i take the LP case, wich is the most popular since the Fender ones don't even CLOSELY come to looking like a real one, the Chiness LP does NOT sound ANYTHING like even an Epiphone or it's twin the US Standard. to Think so would mean a musicians has A-) never tried a real gibson, B-) completely tone deft, or C-), a complete idiot. i'm not talking about you here, just in general. 

OH..and i've seen that link before..he tells you how to spot a fake..no where does he say they are GOOD guitars.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> To each his own i guess, i don't need reviews to tell me what they sound like, and trust me when i say, if i take the LP case, wich is the most popular since the Fender ones don't even CLOSELY come to looking like a real one, the Chiness LP does NOT sound ANYTHING like even an Epiphone or it's twin the US Standard. to Think so would mean a musicians has A-) never tried a real gibson, B-) completely tone deft, or C-), a complete idiot. i'm not talking about you here, just in general.
> 
> OH..and i've seen that link before..he tells you how to spot a fake..no where does he say they are GOOD guitars.


1. Yes, to each his own. Have you tried these guitars? Are you speaking from personal experience? If so, great...but if not then you really should not be so critical of them.

2. The Fender ones I have seen actually look pretty close to the untrained eye. They are at least as good (in terms of copy skill) as the older 'Hondos', 'Arias', 'Fernandes' and others from the 'Lawsuit' days.

3. A - I have tried a 'Real' Gibson and several other copies and/or tributes (it's a matter of perspective I guess). I own a really nice Anthem, which is a Chinese-built American-Spec LP shaped guitar...it's great!
B. It is 'Tone Deaf', not 'Deft'. Deft is defined as: (an adjective) - dexterous; nimble; skillful; clever (as in: deft hands; a deft mechanic). I am not 'Tone Deaf', nor am I narcissistic enough to call myself 'Tone Deft'. But I guess I have a pretty good ear for tone...and I DO love music!
C. I don't think I'm a "complete" idiot, just an incomplete one.

4. Actually, he says this: "All in all the fake guitar shown is a very good guitar if it is sold for what it is, a fake and not sold by some unscrupulous individual trying to pass it off as a real Gibson guitar. It feels rather nice and plays good enough, of course electronics upgrades are a must."

Just making sure we're straight here.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> 1. Yes, to each his own. Have you tried these guitars? Are you speaking from personal experience? If so, great...but if not then you really should not be so critical of them.
> 
> 2. The Fender ones I have seen actually look pretty close to the untrained eye. They are at least as good (in terms of copy skill) as the older 'Hondos', 'Arias', 'Fernandes' and others from the 'Lawsuit' days.
> 
> ...


Listen man...let's just get to the straight goods...

Do you think you can beat Tatanka?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex..i've tried countless CHiness Rip off and fixed to many to count. My friend owns a load of 80's Fernandez..and they are NOTHING like the chiness crap we're discussing here,.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

"Tatanka!"
"Buffalo!"

I know 17 ways to kill just by using my left thumb. It isn't very ueful knowledge in the real 'non-military' world however.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> "Tatanka!"
> "Buffalo!"
> 
> I know 17 ways to kill just by using my left thumb. It isn't very ueful knowledge in the real 'non-military' world however.


 You're just the cat I've been looking for!

See I'm building this 'human cannon' and fraser is going to be the cannon ball. Now After I eat a bunch of doughnuts and I shoot fraser at Tatanka and hit him in the shoulderblade fat bag, I'll need you to take your left thumb and (while running in a serpentine fashion) strike him right in the....oh...just a minute...I'll PM it to you.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

My only reason for asking the question in the first place was just idle curiousity as to the quality of these "counterfeit" guitars. They must be coming from factories that are making some of the names we all know so, for what they are, are they a good buy? The only reason that I could see to buy one of these would be if the quality was Epi/Agile but the price was considerably less. That doesn't seem to be the case from most of what I have read on this thread. For now, I'll just keep buying the odd brand name in the used market. Thanks to everyone for their input - didn't think this would be such a hotly contested issue!


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

just go for an sx or something made in china, sub-200 dollars. counterfeits and those sx guitars are pretty much the same quality. if you must require the name on the headstock with the correct body shape, then go the counterfeit route. they are less than the epi/agile quality out of the box, but they are also lower price. you can then show it off to your friends, especially the corksniffers, and make them look like a fool when they say "hey nice gibson!"


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> you can then show it off to your friends, especially the corksniffers, and make them look like a fool when they say "hey nice gibson!"


Not everyone has a bunch of idiots for friends. takes 2 seconds to spot a fake. and NOT everyone would even consider acting like that with his friends.

EDWARD...gather up a bit more and get a decent guitar, you wont regret it in the end. you can get a realy nice MIM strat for 350$ and it's 10 time better then those counterfilt.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> Not everyone has a bunch of idiots for friends. takes 2 seconds to spot a fake. and NOT everyone would even consider acting like that with his friends.
> 
> EDWARD...gather up a bit more and get a decent guitar, you wont regret it in the end. you can get a realy nice MIM strat for 350$ and it's 10 time better then those counterfilt.


yeah, im with alain.
fender/squier makes stuff at all kinds of price points, so thats what i like to stick with, and what i always recommend.
i think for $150 or less you can get a brand new squier bullet- its chinese, its not great, but you can try them out in all kinds of stores.
best bang for the buck is the mim's- its a guitar that can last you a lifetime, and can be upgraded using easily available fender parts, no headaches.
i know someone who bought an 07 mim strat recently for $200 off the kijiji. i gave it a quick fret dressing and the dudes been gigging with it. hes happy as hell, and doesnt think it needs any upgrades.



> See I'm building this 'human cannon' and fraser is going to be the cannon ball. Now After I eat a bunch of doughnuts and I shoot fraser at Tatanka and hit him in the shoulderblade fat bag, I'll need you to take your left thumb and (while running in a serpentine fashion) strike him right in the....oh...just a minute...I'll PM it to you.


that is some funny shit right there- lol!


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Not everyone has a bunch of idiots for friends. takes 2 seconds to spot a fake. and NOT everyone would even consider acting like that with his friends.
> 
> EDWARD...gather up a bit more and get a decent guitar, you wont regret it in the end. you can get a realy nice MIM strat for 350$ and it's 10 time better then those counterfilt.


lol what's with the personal attacks? i thought getting attacked while trying to help someone should be an offence, according to you. are you still angry over yesterday or something? stop getting your panties up in a knot.

edward, if you are going for a cheap guitar that doesn't require any mods or anything, check out a used squire classic vibe tele or strat. i think they're 300 bucks or something? i was considering one before i bought my "fendre". if you're looking for a cheap guitar as a modding platform, go for the counterfeits or any ridiculously cheap made in china stuff and replace the parts.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> lol what's with the personal attacks? i thought getting attacked while trying to help someone should be an offence, according to you. are you still angry over yesterday or something? stop getting your panties up in a knot.
> 
> edward, if you are going for a cheap guitar that doesn't require any mods or anything, check out a used squire classic vibe tele or strat. i think they're 300 bucks or something? i was considering one before i bought my "fendre". if you're looking for a cheap guitar as a modding platform, go for the counterfeits or any ridiculously cheap made in china stuff and replace the parts.


i dont think it was a personal attack. some folks here can spot fakes with ease, and it is what it is-
kind of sad really.
alain is just saying what he feels, without any sugarcoating.
thats how he rolls.
youve been here a year- you should know this.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

fraser said:


> i dont think it was a personal attack. some folks here can spot fakes with ease, and it is what it is-
> kind of sad really.
> alain is just saying what he feels, without any sugarcoating.
> thats how he rolls.
> youve been here a year- you should know this.


Not sure if i should be please..or offended...ahahah


Overt1..now you're paranoid kido...there are no attacks in my post, just justified obsevations.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Not sure if i should be please..or offended...ahahah
> 
> 
> Overt1..now you're paranoid kido...there are no attacks in my post, just justified obsevations.


it's quite obvious what you were implying when you quoted me and said that. i hope not all francophones are like you. i'd hate to go to quebec


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

fraser said:


> i dont think it was a personal attack. some folks here can spot fakes with ease, and it is what it is-
> kind of sad really.
> alain is just saying what he feels, without any sugarcoating.
> thats how he rolls.
> youve been here a year- you should know this.


you didn't think it was a personal attack cause you've been here a long time, along with al3d, and it wouldn't make sense for you to not back him up. it's ok, i understand the social aspects of a forum.
and not sugarcoating things and throwing insults are two different things. it's quite obvious who his comments of "idiots" are directed at, and im sure you would be able to see that too, assuming you've read this whole thread.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> you didn't think it was a personal attack cause you've been here a long time, along with al3d, and it wouldn't make sense for you to not back him up. it's ok, i understand the social aspects of a forum.
> and not sugarcoating things and throwing insults are two different things. it's quite obvious who his comments of "idiots" are directed at, and im sure you would be able to see that too, assuming you've read this whole thread.


Feeling left out are we?...you come in a forum that you hardly go to..attack, insult long time contributing members..and you're wondering what's going on when everyone thinks you're a Tool?....jesus man..get a clue will ya!


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> Feeling left out are we?...you come in a forum that you hardly go to..attack, insult long time contributing members..and you're wondering what's going on when everyone thinks you're a Tool?....jesus man..get a clue will ya!


i come to this forum all the time, but i just rarely post. i only attacked and insulted "long time contributing members"(a vastly overrated characteristic, really) when i was attacked. if you thought i attacked you first, then you mistakened my words as insults, when they are just non-sugar coated comments.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is the sandbox too small or do we need another tonka toy?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> i come to this forum all the time, but i just rarely post. i only attacked and insulted "long time contributing members"(a vastly overrated characteristic, really) when i was attacked. if you thought i attacked you first, then you mistakened my words as insults, when they are just non-sugar coated comments.


and....we're back to you been a total tool..


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

al3d said:


> and....we're back to you been a total tool..


do you even know the definition of a "tool?" is your english that limited? only immature little kids insult like you do. you might be 30,40, or 50 years old, but you have the mentality of a 12 year old. go look up the definition of words before you use them. a tool would be an unsuspecting customer you use for money when you repeatedly sell him your guitars for 20k dollars each. and look up the word "troll" while you're at it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> do you even know the definition of a "tool?" is your english that limited? only immature little kids insult like you do. you might be 30,40, or 50 years old, but you have the mentality of a 12 year old. go look up the definition of words before you use them. a tool would be an unsuspecting customer you use for money when you repeatedly sell him your guitars for 20k dollars each. and look up the word "troll" while you're at it.


Seriously mate. are you so low on self estime that you need to attack my work, my customers and basicaly anyone on this forum?..basicaly you were against everyone in this thread...yet you still charged like a dunky on a fence!...i seriously don't get that. you actually told the OP that with a Chiness fake he's gonna be able to Con his own friends?...my god what a tool. 

Again, thank you so much for insulting my client base, wich i need to mention again is 80% on this forum. i'm sure they appriciate been called suckers but Such a honnored member as yourself who has about as much guitar knowledge as a dead squirle. 

SO...time to go see my pregnant wife...hopefully GuitarCanada and all the suckers who think i make cool shit, will have some piece and quiet..


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I just want to say that after reading all this crap, there ain't even a right or wrong here.
Little relevant info and whole lot of posturing, mud slinging and self-inflating wannabe jiberish.
Either get a fukn room or shut up.

What a waste of bandwidth...


----------

